# Starting



## rireefguy (May 30, 2006)

I just started racing my own catalina 25 (I have crewed on bigger boat for appx 5 years). My question is what do people use to time the start. On the boat that I crew on he has countdown timer function built in one of the wind instruments. He pushes the button at the first gun and we know how long till the start. I was thinking about a stop watch but I was wondering if there is something that I hadn't though of. (and yes, I have thought of using my wristwatch  ) I would like the crew to be able to see the time as well

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I have used big display digital kitchen timers in the past. They are generally pretty cheap (in case you drop it over the side) and simple to use.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Radio Shack has some good timers for this... a cheap waterproof digital stop watch will also work quite well. Some watches also have countdown timers in them.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

*Digital Watch*

I use the Timex water proof watches like the Iron Man. I insist that at least some of the crew use them as well. I do have a count down timer function in my digital compass but do not always use it. Too many years using a watch I guess. 
I ask a crew member to call out the time remaining every 30 seconds, I am usually too busy jostling for position to look at the time.

Have fun
Gary


----------

